

Three Unconscionable things about the iPhone 4G - thrilla
http://thrilla.posterous.com/three-unconscionable-things-about-the-iphone

======
Terretta
Many articles here by Android fans say iPhone's Gmail experience is better
than Android's. If you want real time push, you just need to switch it on.

For Google Voice, try an HTML 5 app:

[http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/google-voice-
for...](http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/google-voice-for-iphone-
and-palm-webos.html)

Sync using Google Sync, ActiveSync(Exchange), or MobileMe.

------
byoung2
_Most surprising is how nice the Android Gmail app is compared to Mail.app_

I don't see why that's surprising. I would argue that Google has a vested
interest in making sure the Gmail app (as well as Maps, Voice, YouTube, etc.)
all look and work great on Android. Apple doesn't have this same motivation.

------
lotusleaf1987
In brief: 1. poor Gmail support 2. lack of Google Voice support 3. reliance on
iTunes without alternatives

